# Ersatzsicherung für Mitsubishi Augangskarte gesucht.



## premhannes (22 August 2011)

Hallo,
suche für Mitsubishi Ausgangskarten A1SY80 Sicherungen.
Diese sind auf der Platine eingelötet. (5A)
Wo könnte ich welche bekommen bzw. bestellen?
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## PN/DP (22 August 2011)

vielleicht gibts die hier:
http://de.rs-online.com/web/
http://de.farnell.com/

Haste mal ein Foto von den Sicherungen? (am Besten mit einem mm-Lineal daneben)
Dann könnte Dir vielleicht auch jemand die Teile-Bezeichnung oder Ersatztypen nennen.

Harald


----------



## kamikaaze (24 August 2011)

*Sicherung für Ausgangsmodule*

Hi,

wir bauen bei uns folgende Sicherung von RS als Ersatz ein:

Sicherung PCB radial 5A T

Best.Nr.:                          611-0642

http://de.rs-online.com/web/p/produ...552267573743D363131303634322677633D4E4F4E4526


----------

